# How long can you leave a classic on for...



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

Simple question really. Is it OK to leave a Gaggia Classic on for an extended period of time or is it good practice to switch it off?

On a Friday/Saturday/Sunday when I am actually at home I like to have 2-3 coffees through the day, also my wife may have 1-2 lattes. Is it OK to switch the Gaggia on say around 8.30 in the morning and then leave it on to about 2-3 pm OR should it be switched off between coffee's and then I try to guess 30 mins before I want a drink to turn it back on again?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its fine to leave it on, i used to run some water through the group head after steaming to bring it stable, then leave it for long periods.

Turning it off just means you need to wait 20 minutes for a drink each time.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

personally i switch mine on and off over the course of the day.

It seems to keep the residual heat inbetween and doesnt take long to come up to stable temp once its switched back on again.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If it's the latest model, it will switch itself off after so long.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> If it's the latest model, it will switch itself off after so long.


 9 minutes


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Mine is a 2006 model so does not auto switch off. Seems that it would not hurt to switch it off then.


----------



## jimmyjnielsen (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a 2015 classic as well and I noticed that in steam mode it does not turn off by itself.

/Jimmy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you leave it in steam mode are you not running the risk of boiling the boiler dry???


----------



## jimmyjnielsen (Sep 17, 2015)

Perhaps, I don't know that much about the inner workings of the machine. Could that happen even if there is water in the tank?

Anyway, I never left it on for a long time in steam mode, only 30 min or so.

/Jimmy


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In theory the boiler is sealed if the steam tap and solenoid are closed, but nothing is perfect. I wouldn't think the boiler would run dry in normal circumstances, and surely there's a thermal fuse or similar safety device? Best not to tempt fate though all the same.


----------

